# codificador de 7 segmentos y display de 7 segmentos



## Wilmar W (Sep 5, 2011)

Buenas noches

Por favor alguien me podria colaborar  como debo hacer para prender solamente el punto de un display de 7 segmentos con un 74ls47 y que los leds que son para formar los numeros se encuentren apagados


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 5, 2011)

Se me hace que ese decodificador no tiene salida para encender el punto..

Pero...te hago 2 preguntas:

1) por qué no utilizas todas las salidas de los numeros puestas a una compuerta OR y de ahi vas al punto y listo?
2) por qué vas a usar todo un display de 7 segmentos si sólo necesitas 1 punto?
3) para encender el punto sólo...tenés que colocarle tensión al pindel punto que es el pin 10 y masa al pin 3 u 8 que son los pines comunes


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 5, 2011)

Se puede implentar fácilmente con ayuda de la terminal BLANK del 74LS47 (sirve para apagar todos los segmentos a-g del display) y junto con la señal que activa ese pin puedes incorporarle un transistor para manejar el punto decimal, así cada vez que se active este pin, apagará el display y encenderá el punto decimal. Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 5, 2011)

Wilmar W dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> Por favor alguien me podria colaborar  como debo hacer para prender solamente el punto de un display de 7 segmentos con un 74ls47 y que los leds que son para formar los numeros se encuentren apagados



Hola Amigo, agregando una pregunta a lo que menciona el colega DRACO, utilizas los segmentos del display en algun momento?


----------



## clocko (Sep 5, 2011)

al poner el dato 1 1 1 1 (osea el 15) a la entrada, te pone las 7 salidas en cero


----------



## BKAR (Sep 5, 2011)

clocko dijo:


> al poner el dato 1 1 1 1 (osea el 15) a la entrada, te pone las 7 salidas en cero



si te refieres al 74ls48 si las 7 salidas en 0...display catado 
pero en le 74ls47 las 7 salidas en 1..display anodo


----------



## clocko (Sep 6, 2011)

tienes razon en eso,pero a lo que me referia y no me explique bien, es que al poner ese dato todos los leds del display estaran apagados


----------



## BKAR (Sep 6, 2011)

Wilmar W dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> Por favor alguien me podria colaborar  como debo hacer para *prender solamente el punto* de un display de 7 segmentos con un 74ls47 y que los leds que son para formar los numeros se *encuentren apagados *



el 74ls47 solo controla (a..b..c...f..g) 7 bits en punto decimal es independiente del integrado ..eso ya tu ve como logralo...

..para apagar todos los segmentos ..ya te han respondido ..poner el dato a 1111
ademas creo q el integrado tiene un bit asignado a habilitar o inhabilitar(desactivar el display)


----------

